# Nature pictures



## JEK (24 May 2011)

Still browsing trough old  photos (feeling really nostalgic today  ) and thought I'd share some of the nature pics with you. Maybe they can give some inspiration for aquarium layouts...
They're from Sweden and the photos are taken by my brother.






I've no idea what they're called in english. Really nice bird though...  They're rather heavy so the treebranches are often bending when too many sits on the same. Very funny tp watch.  























This is a grayling, a very beautiful fish. The large dorsal fin is very colourful.












This is not from Sweden, but the danish island Bornholm




And this is me, fishing from canoe. 8) 




Hope you enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Antoni (24 May 2011)

Love the pictures!   Love to do some fishing there and some kayaking, especially if there is a white water


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2011)

Hi all,
Lovely photo's, 





> birds,I've no idea what they're called in english.


 I think they look like a Grouse, so presumably Hazel Hen (_Bonasa bonasia_) too small? (which we don't get in the UK) or the bigger Black Grouse (_Tetrao tetrix_). If they are really big then they might be female Capercallie (_Tetrao urogallus_)?

We do get Black Grouse and Capercallie, but they are both pretty rare in the UK, only in Scotland?.

cheers Darrel


----------



## JEK (25 May 2011)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Lovely photo's,
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked the swedish names and it's Tetrao tetrix, "Orre" in swedish. We also often see Tetrao urogallus, very beautiful bird. The males can be rather agressive in the springtime. I've heard many stories about Capercallie males attacking humans, but I haven't been lucky enough to experience it myself  



> Love the pictures!  Love to do some fishing there and some kayaking, especially if there is a white water


Thank you. I haven't tried kayaking, but would love to trie it someday.


----------



## JEK (25 May 2011)

Here's a Capercallie.


----------



## Themuleous (10 Jun 2011)

Lovely photos 

Sam


----------

